# How to build a door "open" light sensor



## dallaskruse (Jan 22, 2016)

I own a recording studio and my front door is a ways away from the control room.
I often can't hear the ADT alarm notification when someone comes in.

Anyone have any links on how to buy or build a sensor that i could wire up to a simple light build to signal when the door opens?

Door Opens=Light build comes on.

I'd have to run cables about 50 feet or so.

appreciated.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

dallaskruse said:


> I own a recording studio and my front door is a ways away from the control room.
> I often can't hear the ADT alarm notification when someone comes in.
> 
> Anyone have any links on how to buy or build a sensor that i could wire up to a simple light build to signal when the door opens?
> ...


I could do this pretty easily. I think there might be an electrician in your area that could also.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 










We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

